# Subwoofer leaking red liquid?



## crc01001 (Jan 24, 2007)

I recently moved the subwoofer for my 4.1 Altec Lansing ADA885 speaker system and noticed that it left a red sticky substance on the plastic chair mat where it had been sitting.  There is no visible spot on the bottom of the subwoofer that I can see where it is coming from.  Does anyone know what this could be and if it could cause problems.  Thanks.


----------



## heyman421 (Jan 24, 2007)

it's either adhesive, or a dielectric to keep the voicecoil from shorting on the basket.

are you overpowering it?


----------



## crc01001 (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't think I've been overpowering it.  From what I can tell and what you say, it looks more like a dielectric than an adhesive.  If that is the case, then could this cause major problems?  Thanks.


----------



## heyman421 (Jan 24, 2007)

well, it probably plays a role in cooling the coil to keep it from breaking

make sure it's mounted in the same fashion that it was in the original enclosure.


----------



## crc01001 (Jan 24, 2007)

Everything is set up as it was originally, I just moved the location of the subwoofer.  I put in a question to Altec Lansing technical support, so hopefully they will know for sure what's going on.  Thanks.


----------



## heyman421 (Jan 24, 2007)

worse comes to worst, pretend you never noticed it, and keep on trucking.

it's pretty common for excessive adhesive or coolant to burn, and cause strange smells (especially in a car environment, where it's much more concentrated)

so i would imagine it's possible for it to just get hot and drip off as well.


----------



## Dual_Corex2 (Jan 24, 2007)

Your subwoofer should NEVER leak any substance of any kind.  Even if you overpower it, it shouldnt leak anything.  My guess is that it didnt come from the subwoofer.


----------



## spanky (Jan 24, 2007)

Dual_Corex2 said:


> Your subwoofer should NEVER leak any substance of any kind.  Even if you overpower it, it shouldnt leak anything.  My guess is that it didnt come from the subwoofer.



I second.


----------



## Archangel (Jan 24, 2007)

there arn't any fluids in speakers or subwoofers normally..   maybe its an old spilled drink or so?


----------



## crc01001 (Jan 24, 2007)

I agree that there should not be any liquid in a subwoofer and should never leak, but that doesn't stop a non-liquid substance from melting and leaking out if it overheats.  This same thing has occurred in two different physical locations, so it is definitely coming from the subwoofer.  I looked at the bottom of the subwoofer again and I saw a red mark on a couple of the screws that hold the bottom of the case together.  Mysterious?!?!


----------



## Dual_Corex2 (Jan 24, 2007)

Well actually there is a liquid in subwoofers, however it is nothing that could leak by any means.  Im not sure EXACTLY what it is but its around the magnet inside where the voice coil is.  However it doesnt touch the coil.  Maybe for heat dissapation purposes?

And its more of a goo-ish.


----------



## The_Other_One (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm pretty sure subs don't have liquids in them...  I mean I ripped apart some old speakers a long time ago.  At least your basic ones don't have anything 

The amp and all is in the same box as the sub, isn't it?  Perhaps it is something relating to the electronics in there?  Though still...even when caps blow and all, there's really only enough liquid to crystallize on the top...  You could try to open the sub up, but typically they are sealed to help with bass ports and all...


----------



## Archangel (Jan 24, 2007)

Dual_Corex2 said:


> Well actually there is a liquid in subwoofers, however it is nothing that could leak by any means.  Im not sure EXACTLY what it is but its around the magnet inside where the voice coil is.  However it doesnt touch the coil.  Maybe for heat dissapation purposes?
> 
> And its more of a goo-ish.



goo-ish stuff is usually used to absorb unwanted vibrations.


----------



## heyman421 (Jan 24, 2007)

maybe the subwoofer's just really happy


----------



## evanscnce (Jan 25, 2007)

I was originally thinking it could be ferro fluid (cools some of my speakers)... But thats not red... So I don't know. I doubt its from the subs though. I think you should give them to me for permenant inspection


----------



## Scrat (Jan 25, 2007)

It could possibly be "Loctite" which is a red glue used to "lock" screws in-place on electronic equipment.


----------



## Dual_Corex2 (Jan 25, 2007)

Archangel said:


> goo-ish stuff is usually used to absorb unwanted vibrations.



I didnt even think of that.


----------



## Dual_Corex2 (Jan 25, 2007)

heyman421 said:


> maybe the subwoofer's just really happy



LOL.


----------



## The_Other_One (Jan 25, 2007)

Archangel said:


> goo-ish stuff is usually used to absorb unwanted vibrations.



But that's just it, it's suppose to be a goo, not a liquid


----------



## dark_legacy2006 (Jan 25, 2007)

maybe you spilt koolaid


----------



## crc01001 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks to all for your help.  It seems like the Loctite suggestion makes the most sense.  After looking on the bottom of the subwoofer, it seems that there was some gooey red residue on a couple of the screw.  I guess it overheated at some point and melted the glue.  Thanks again.


----------



## lovely? (Jan 25, 2007)

The_Other_One said:


> I'm pretty sure subs don't have liquids in them...  I mean I ripped apart some old speakers a long time ago.  At least your basic ones don't have anything
> 
> The amp and all is in the same box as the sub, isn't it?  Perhaps it is something relating to the electronics in there?  Though still...even when caps blow and all, there's really only enough liquid to crystallize on the top...  You could try to open the sub up, but typically they are sealed to help with bass ports and all...



well actually they are solids when its not heated up, but in excess heated enviroments, the substance melts and becomes like a viscus gel


----------

